# small vs. medium vs. large?



## Heather (Jan 8, 2010)

Please nobody jump on me for this, but I am considering buying a rat from my local Petco. There are no active ratteries that I can find in Montana, and the Petco in town is wonderful and clean and the animals are always active and appear to be healthy. 

My question is: they have their rats (all male) separated by size. They have small which are all albino, medium which are white and grey, and large which are white and black. This is probably a dumb question, but is the difference between the three just age? Or are there different types/breeds of rats that are different sizes when full grown? 

I'd prefer a pair of larger boys, as I do have cats and an african grey parrot and don't want them to look like "food". However, if the only difference between the three is age I'd probably want to get the youngest ones as they seem like they'd have the best odds of becomming human-friendly, right? I had a pair of awesome female rats about 6 years ago and they only grew to be on the small/medium size but thats apples and oranges because I know that the girls are typically smaller. 

Thanks! Obviously I'll ask at the store but I wanted to get the forum's opinion, first.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

yes, just age. It sounds like feeder rat descriptions.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

The only difference is their age

As far as becoming friendly I dont think it will matter, either way you will need to spend time with them so they become comfortable in their new surroundings. 

Make sure to look at all the rats in the tanks there, if one appers sick its likely they all could be.


----------



## Heather (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

If they're listed Large, medium, and small rats then that is usually feeder terms. ( not that they couldn't be a good pet, just more likely to be sick) Some stores will actually have the rats titled "Pet Rats". 
Just really check them over before bringing them home. And remember you should always get rats in pairs for they have a friend! If you already have a rat then just make sure that you QT your new rat. You never know what germs are hanging around a pet store.


----------



## AllieGB (May 13, 2021)

Heather said:


> Please nobody jump on me for this, but I am considering buying a rat from my local Petco. There are no active ratteries that I can find in Montana, and the Petco in town is wonderful and clean and the animals are always active and appear to be healthy.
> 
> My question is: they have their rats (all male) separated by size. They have small which are all albino, medium which are white and grey, and large which are white and black. This is probably a dumb question, but is the difference between the three just age? Or are there different types/breeds of rats that are different sizes when full grown?
> 
> ...


The difference is NOT JUST AGE. Small rats will stay small rats and are mostly white by breed. Medium rats, the black and white ones as you described, are referred to as husky rats, they’re somewhat softer and more active than the large rats, which are dumbo rats, almost always black with some white. I have 2 boys right now, one husky one dumbo. Very sweet, always recommend boys before girls, and don’t mix if you don’t want babies. 😬


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

AllieGB said:


> The difference is NOT JUST AGE. Small rats will stay small rats and are mostly white by breed. Medium rats, the black and white ones as you described, are referred to as husky rats, they’re somewhat softer and more active than the large rats, which are dumbo rats, almost always black with some white. I have 2 boys right now, one husky one dumbo. Very sweet, always recommend boys before girls, and don’t mix if you don’t want babies. 😬


Heya and welcome to RatForum!

Small, medium, and large are feeder terms and they have more to do with a feeder rat's age than their genetic makeup. These terms refer to a weight/size range. Give a "small" rat several weeks and it will be come a "large" rat. 

It's true that some rat strains are naturally larger than others and individuals can be larger or smaller but the terms small, medium, and large are only used in the feeder rat industry and they don't have anything to do with how large a rat will be once it reaches maturity. 

Coloration itself has absolutely also nothing to do with how large a rat will get. The term "dumbo" refers to ear placement and has absolutely nothing to do with a rat's size or temperament.


----------

